# Newb



## b2™ (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey I'm New to MIMB but not to riding. I have a 08 650i Brute (stats in signature). Here's a couple of pics and vids:

When I first got her:










After I rode her for the first time:










After Fender Flares:










Playing in the Lake:










Water Wheelie in the Lake:





 
At the lake again (It was deeper this time and I got water in the CVT housing, this lead to the snorkels):





 
With Snorkels, 2012 front rack, & 750 Dry Box (My buddy's 08 NRA 750 on 31s in the back):










Still want to do exhaust, lift, re-jet, winch, clutch work, and 29.5 outlaws later.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!! Like the 2012 racks on there too.


----------



## b2™ (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, I still need to measure and see if the rear rack will work. I love the grab handles and how much beefier the new racks are.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah the grab handles were an excellent addition on kawi's part.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i have seen these fender flares before and really want some, where did you get them and how much? i also love the new racks and want to get them as well, nice bike!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they come from louder visons but... be VERY careful ordering from them, only like %25 (if that many) of people who send them money ever get anything they ordered.... We (this forum) don't recommend buying from them.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> they come from louder visons but... be VERY careful ordering from them, only like %25 (if that many) of people who send them money ever get anything they ordered.... We (this forum) don't recommend buying from them.


thanks for the heads up p425


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

ya for sure cause i was gonna rush and buy em, there sweet


----------



## b2™ (Jun 6, 2011)

I had assumed they had went out of business. I tried calling them once for a replacement flare cause I had broke one of mine but the number had been disconnected and the website was down. I had to end up fixing mine. They done me ok when I bought mine. First they sent me 05-07 flares but they took them back and sent me the correct ones.


----------

